# Front winch bumper W/plow



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a 04 F250 with a Fisher MM2. I want to mount a warn wich on the truck but not sure if a winch bumper will clear with the plow. Any way to mount the winch with the stock bumper?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try talking to a good welding shop. They can fab a winch mount for it. You might even consider a receiver type mount. That way you can use the winch front or back.It would slide into a hitch receiver. You could wire power to both ends to operate it. That way you could make money on each end rescuing retards with a J hook and a winch.
I always wondered who makes more money? Tow trucks winching people out of the snow. Or Plow trucks clearing the snow off the surfaces?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

Dido ,that is the best alternative ,have a custom mount,to leave it on or a receiver mount on the front .


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

idk think a winch bumper would get in the way depends on the one u get too i think warn makes a mounting bracket for them and i think they make a brush gaurd type bumper that u can mount a winch too but a reciever hitch mounted winch would probably be the best cause u can get urself un stuck and other people and make a little more money


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I am going to caall WARn and see is there hidden winch mount will clear. I do not want a receive mounat as I then have to carrie the winch with me in the bed as I wouldn't leav it in the hitch. Was hoping not to have one made but buy a stock setup.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I've considered this myself and have looked into the receiver mounts. If I remember correctly there are only two companies, Curt and Reese that make front mount hitches for superduties. One of the designs goes right where your push plates mount for the plow, so that design is out. 

And the other mounts in between your factor tow hooks but you have to remove your factory fog lights to install it. 

Plus you have to consider the size of the winch, I would not buy anything smaller than a 12,000lbs winch, a 8000lb is going to be straining badly with the weight of our trucks. 

A 12,000lbs winch is going to be very large to try and mount in a hideaway style bumper, I'm not saying it's not possible but it will be a tight fit. 

I myself have a 16000lb winch that I have mounted a reciever bracket that I built and I can run it on my gooseneck trailer to pull things up onto it, or run it on the back of my truck.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a 8000lbs Warn winch that is almost new from my old truck. I wanted to use that even if it is a little small. If need be I could use a snatch block. Am I wasting my time with the 8000lbs?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if you have a diesel you will be over your front axle rating with a plow and winch on. your axle is only rated for 5200 lbs.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

04superduty;573933 said:


> if you have a diesel you will be over your front axle rating with a plow and winch on. your axle is only rated for 5200 lbs.


Want to explain this one a little more? plow weighs 800ish, Winch might weigh 100 plus another 100-150lbs for a custom bumper, how is the added weigh of a winch going to put it over the axle rating, even if they are both on at the same time.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

WOODY367;573637 said:


> I have a 8000lbs Warn winch that is almost new from my old truck. I wanted to use that even if it is a little small. If need be I could use a snatch block. Am I wasting my time with the 8000lbs?


Well you're going to be pushing that winch to the limits, you got to figure your truck weighs 7000lbs plus, and if you're stuck in anything substantial a single line pull on a 8000lb winch is going to max out the winch. You'll have to do snatch block pulls often. I tend to always be on the safer side and wouldn't go with anything less than 12000lbs. I think in the long run you'll wish you went bigger.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I might sell the 8000lbs winch and looking a larger unit. But that will have to wait as the funds won't allow that right now. And the truck has the 5.4l engine.


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

well i off road on the side for fun and i got a winch on my 82 bronco um first i dont think it weights 100 pounds and that's a 12,000 pound winch and hell yea your always gonna wish u went bigger cause you'll end up burning a 8,000lb winch out plus that truck weights a lot. also u could probably get a more heavy duty leaf springs or coil over to cover the weight. warn doesn't make and hidden 12,000lb winch mounts just to big i guess but you can definitely get like a brushgard type winch mount that has a winch mount and that shouldn't weight much more than a stock bumper


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

The weight of my superwinch 12000lb is just at 100lbs by itself, but the the added weight of a winch/bumper set up and a plow should be no issue for superduty front end.


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

how did u mount your 12,000lb winch


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

cause i know woody 367 is wondering if there is enough room between the plow and the winch mount


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

and im kinda also


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

bigmike1289;574563 said:


> how did u mount your 12,000lb winch


I'm sorry, I'm an Idiot, I actually have a 16000lb superwinch, that's why it weigh so freakin much.

I typed 12000 for some reason tonight, anyway I acutally don't have it mounted on the front of my truck, I use it on my gooseneck trailer and the back of my truck if I wish through a mount that I welded up that has a 2 inch reciever on it.

The only way I could run this on the front add still have room for the plow is with a reciever mount on the front, but like I mentioned above, when I did the research i think there are only two manufacturers of front mount recievers for superduties. One goes right were the push plates/plow frame goes, so that's not an option. And the other mounts behind tow hooks but you have to remove you factory fog lights, and I didn't like that idea, so I have yet to come up with a solution myself.

I think even with a 12000lb in a custom made bumper would be a tight fit between the plow and the bumper, but I've yet to do some investigating and measuring. If it came down to it I would probably build my own bumper.

Here's some pics for reference of my 16000lb on my trailer, and a quick connect plug that is mounted on the rear of my truck so I can plug/unplug the winch for power when I need, the plug also makes for easy access to 12v power at the rear of the truck. I've yet to paint the mount because I still need to do some minor fab work to make it run perfect.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Doakster;574150 said:


> Want to explain this one a little more? plow weighs 800ish, Winch might weigh 100 plus another 100-150lbs for a custom bumper, how is the added weigh of a winch going to put it over the axle rating, even if they are both on at the same time.


sure, on my old 04 extended cab auto and diesel (around 1000 lbs), with the plow (1000 lbs) the front axle weight was 5400 lbs, that was with just me the driver, no passengers. the rear was around 4200 lbs with 1000 lbs of ballast at the rear tailgate. 
add in a 16500 lb warn winch (138 lbs) plus mount, at least 100 lbs and you are getting more and more overweight.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

04superduty;576868 said:


> sure, on my old 04 extended cab auto and diesel (around 1000 lbs), with the plow (1000 lbs) the front axle weight was 5400 lbs, that was with just me the driver, no passengers. the rear was around 4200 lbs with 1000 lbs of ballast at the rear tailgate.
> add in a 16500 lb warn winch (138 lbs) plus mount, at least 100 lbs and you are getting more and more overweight.


So what was the front axle weight rating of the truck you are talking about?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

all superduties from 99-04 use a 5200 lb front axle.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

dddoooohhhh, all 250 and 350 superduties have a 5200 lb rated front axle. the springs are different depending on the options on the truck.


----------

